
After OTF takeover, USAGM CEO faces pressure from lawmakers and courts - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theverge.com/21301542/otf-usagm-michael-pack-lawsuit-congress-open-technology-fund
======
DyslexicAtheist
> The senators call on Pack to maintain OTF’s technical advisory board and its
> support for open-source security audits. In particular, the letter calls out
> OTF’s requirement that supported projects open-source their code, a
> requirement that many were hoping to sidestep to direct money to the
> Ultrasurf project.

 _> “We are concerned by statements from OTF’s former CEO that USAGM is now
seeking to steer its funds to programs that do not meet this necessary
qualifications.”_

